# Gas Regulators



## KenReay (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone had any experience of the problem where gas regulators are blocked up with residue?. I have read sketchy information on Caravan Club site, and in various magazines. None of these articles really describe the symptoms, ie is it a slow deteriation of gas pressure, or a sudden failure.

I am a complete novice at the campervan life, having aquired my first van in August last year. The gas supply to the cooker has worked perfectly since that time on the four of five outings we have had. However on the last day (fortunatley) of our last trip, the Gas hob refused to light in the morning. I assumed we had run out of gas and switched to the second bottle. Still no luck. I then returned to the first bottle, and with the connector to the regulator removed, turned on the gas at the bottle. There was a healthy hiss of gas, so I assume the bottle is not empty.

Any ideas what the problem could be, and/or tips on fault finding?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Twosheds (Feb 4, 2007)

I believe your problem is oil in the gas from your gas bottle or LPG tank, clogging up you regulator. 

I have had problems with LPG over the past 5 years, as we have a 60 litre LPG tank slung under the motorhome and we fill up on the forecourt.
Some European countries have more oil in the gas than others, The UK has just started to include more oil in the gas.

The problem is not with my regulator, as in your case but has the same problem because as I have been advised by industry experts, our tank is well away and below the regulator which only allows small amounts of oil through the system, so it doesn't effect my regulator (because of the tank position) but effects my Truma boiler valve. The oil in the gas clogs the gas opening in the valve and not allow the boiler to 'fire up'. Truma in the past have been replacing valves and also regulators under warranty. They have since discontinued the practice because they say it is not a fault of the their products, but of the LPG industry.

For the past 12months Calor Gas and other LPG suppliers have been trying to fix the problem of oil in their gas, as it now effecting gas regulators more than the odd Truma valve.
We have had long term problems with LPG because the motor industry required more oil in the gas to eliminate the premature burn out of valves in the car engine.

In the past we have replaced 4-5 valves in the boiler and have spent over £400, trying to figure out what the problem was, only to find out that it was a clogged valve. 
A possible remedy for you is to replace the regulator and see if that fixes the problem, my new remedy which sounds a little way out to many( but cheaper), is to get my wife's hairdryer, put it next to the valve and heat the valve for 2 minutes until it fires up, apparently it softens and removes the clogging oil and allows gas to flow through the system. I also carry spare valves. Winter time is worst for the oil as it becomes denser, in summer it does not need the hair dryer as much.
You could also try the hair dryer on your regulator before replacing it.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 5, 2007)

*Blocked regulator*

Had a block last year on a propane regulator,using just on me barbecue.Just unscrewed it and cleaned out ,had a sticky substance half blocking outlet ,been ok since.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 27, 2007)

*Regulator Gunge*

This months Practical Boat Owner confirms what a previous person stated - It comes from the later rubber hoses, NOT the gas or gas bottle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thanks*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Their is a write up in the latest MMM about this & it says that if u position the regulator above the gas bottle it will stop this happening
> Feb edition Page 218
> It states that the liquid lpg condensing in high pressure pigtails attacks the rubber, leaching out plasticizers & dripping into the regulator & blocking it up. This is if the regulator is fitted on a bulkhead & below top of the gas bottle.


Thanks Nosha


----------

